

Ask HN: Year End Person Financial review software - rgovind

Hello,
Today is december 31st....so I thought it is a good time to review this year&#x27;s finances. I have all my bank and credit card statements with me, I am looking for software or website which can easily parse them and make an excel sheet with summary or some such thing. I am not happy with mint.com<p>If you know any such service, please let me know.
======
neilkelty
Why aren't you happy with Mint.com?

~~~
rgovind
A large number of their transactions are uncategorized. They have no way of
importing bank statements...so If I joined in middle of the year, its not
helpful. I have no way of projecting for future...it doesn't let me play with
various scenarios and set goals accordingly. And finally, I hate it when they
say "save for big purchase or vacation". They promote savings only as a way of
selling more stuff to me.

